# NYC planted tank posse?



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

Are there any meetings of planted aquarium nuts in the city? I want in. If not, let's start one. 

me: east village but very portable.


----------



## akos (Dec 14, 2005)

HI, 

Not that I know of , but I too am interested. 

-Ed


----------



## joseney21 (May 11, 2006)

also interested, rookie though....


----------

